# Rear light Cluster Adria Compact 590



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
I have a blown bulb in my Motorhome and am trying to get access to the rear light cluster.
I have unscrewed the holding screw but the cluster will only tilt sideways a little and I cannot pull out the unit.
Any particular quirks that I need to use to open the cluster up.
Cheers guys


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Working again!
Must be an intermittent fault rather than blown bulb!!


----------

